# 4th of July



## Seeker (Jul 6, 2009)

Patriots... I tried getting this pic scaled down but it is being testy. Sorry for it being so big. I will save another one up that is half the size as soon as I can figure out the right scale.


----------



## MichaelW (Jun 16, 2010)

Good color, good focus , good lighting & good subject. . Great pic.


----------



## Law Dog (Jul 27, 2010)

Nice!


----------

